# Group Buy: Fliklite-Being sent out



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The Group buy is closed, you should be on the list below.

Process update:- 
Ordered...10/06/2003 - please send cheques now! Check your IM messages

Order has been confirmed, early next week for delivery to me.

Lites arrived today..patience please
We are going to have to pack and address a load of these in a few batches so hopefully most will get theirs between now and next week!

Posting

FLIKLITE WARRANTY
*The Fliklites will come with a slip with EFX's address/Tel.No. in it. Initially if you have a problem when you receive it come back to me. After you've had it a week if there is a problem then speak to EFX. Mention "Kate Hopkins <[email protected]> and TT Logo'd fliklite*

ANOTHER UPDATE:- 
FANTASTIC......EFX sent me a first CUT woohooo!
Is luuuuurrrrrevellyyyyy!! Â ;D ;D

Come and dribble:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/gbfliklite/dribble/dribble.htm

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Group Buy of a fliklite with a TT Logo on it

Â£27 all in....UK deliveries, we'll have to negotiate for anywhere else!










All details here check out the logo, it will be small:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/gbfliklite/gbfliklite.htm









Please be certain you are interested as I'm gonna have to front up some cash to get them made up.

The finish has been described as polished but most of the pictures sent have been brushed, it will most likely be polished....please ensure you understand the NOTE: on the webpage before posting interest.

Any questions just ask.

I'll update this page of this thread as things progress.
If you are not on the forum and reading this please send me an email.

regards
Wak Â 

List so far:-
1.aidanB - Paid
2.Pette - Paid
3.NeilG--------Paid
4.DXN - Paid
5.OuttKast - Paid
6.Love_iTT---------Paid
7.Senwar - Paid
8.Scotty - Paid
9.Sim------------------------------------Paid
10.Niel1003 - Paid
11.MarTTin - Paid
12.ab_225tt - Paid
13.vlastan ---- Paid
14.MBHatton ---------Paid
15.Nolan - Paid
16.Ade ---------------------------------Paid
17.Wendi Â --------Paid
18.Pete D - Paid
19.D Hosie - Paid
20.Dogmatic6 - Paid
21.Beepcake --------- Paid
22.Gren - Paid
23.Mike G - Paid
24.Scotty26 - Paid
25.Craig(email) - IHUD
26.JamieGB - Paid
27.Dr_Parmar - Paid
28.Beastty - Paid 
29.TTotal - Paid
30.absoluTTe - IHUD
31.PurpleTT - Paid
32.PhoTToniq - IHUD
33.P4ul - Paid
34.JasonC
35.Wak Â : Its ME.
36.Satt_Nav - Paid
37.
38.Mackem - Paid
39.TToxin - Paid
40.R6B_TT - Paid
41.privatebags - IHUD
42.CliveD - Paid (Mumble Grumble, cant spell surname, probably bounce) Â  ;D
43.Dumb_Tony - Paid
44.Jampott - Paid
45.TTurks225 - Paid
46.ChasTT - Paid
47.RichD - Paid
48.taylorj6 - Paid
49.kimavus - Paid
50.55JWB - Paid
51.Roger - Paid
52.ShaunR - Paid
53.Frazer - Paid
54.NickyB - IHUD
55.Itex_TTR - Paid
56.Laptop - Paid
57.Moley - Paid
58.UK225 - IHUD
59.Dave_rvsr - Paid
60.DavidP4 (email) - Paid
61.Jonah - Paid
62.FHBlue - IHUD
63. Sammers ------Paid

UPDATE:-
Just sent a rather Clinical Payment IM to everyone registered so far.
Sorry if you know me but 50 odd personal messages would have sent me to a madhouse.....too late. :

Not having envisaged the popularity of this its going to have me and Wakitta Â  busy with packaging and really gonna piss the local post office off! Â ;D

anyway....THIS GROUP BUY IS Â CLOSED

regards
Wak


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Is this a wind up? 

Put me down for one mate.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

You got some explaining to do first!  ;D


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Wak. I take it this is a continuation of the other thread! And I still want one Â ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Nice one Wak. I take it this is a continuation of the other thread! I still want one Â ;D


The old one may have gone stale...so its best to start here and now as I have all the details and they are ready to process my order as soon as I get back to them...


----------



## neilg (May 6, 2002)

Go on Wakky, put me down for one please


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What about one of these.

http://www.ogormans.co.uk/freeplay.htm  ;D

I'd like one though Wak. Is it silver?


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Cool! Wak, If it's half as good as the wind up torch I've got with three led's in it should really good.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

I'll have one


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> What about one of these.
> 
> http://www.ogormans.co.uk/freeplay.htm Â Â  ;D
> 
> I'd like one though Wak. Is it silver?


WTF is that monstrosity! LOL! ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Put me down for one as well please Wak.

Graham


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Me too.

I'll have one Wak!

Cheers
Paul


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

and me.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Count me in too.

Thanks Wak ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

yes please


----------



## marttin (May 31, 2002)

Put me down for one as well please Wak. ;D

Martin.


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

count me in wak.

p.s. thanks for your effort

amar


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Me too please!


----------



## MBHatton (Apr 28, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## nolan (Nov 6, 2002)

Yep, one please.

Cheers


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm still up for one please

Ta
Pete


----------



## davidh (May 8, 2002)

Well done me old son ;D
Put me down for one (Again) 

David


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

Put me down for 1 as well wak 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I'll have one too, the TT is going soon, but at least I will still have a torch/keyring


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

I've already got one of these little beauties. It is a F***ing cool bit of kit. 8) No moving parts, Switches etc, Brighter than a particularly bright thing from brightsville. 8) 8) 8) But my favorite bit is the fact it is waterproof to 30m........bathtimes have never been so much fun. ;D ;D ;D

Do try and keep hold when you flick it to turn it on.....nearly killed my cat when I first got it!


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Put me down for one Wak

Cheers

Gren


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Wak,

Can you put me down for one as well please.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Cheers Wak - good effort. I'll have one!! 

Cheers
Scotty26


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

list updated


----------



## JamieGB (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks like the TT Fliklite Masonic Lodge is getting ready for its first torchlight meeting [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]
- you'd better put me down for one as well O Great Wakmaster [smiley=indian_chief.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I'll take one too please!!!

will it make my TT go faster? :


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I'll have one too please


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Make mine a black one please oh Great Torch Master

( As long as it dont upset my Xenons...) :


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Ooh is there a color choice then Wak ? Can I have one to match my car ? I think I will order a Missano red TTR with a black roof, so can I have a Red or Black one, like TTotal has ordered ? Thanks.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah, go on then Wakmeister, I'll have one too.

Does it come in merlin pur... yeah, I know, avus or nothing. 

oooh, just had an idea for an off-topic thread... gotta go

Andy


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I would like one please Uncle Wak.

Ta,

P.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What P. not quibbling about the price then ? :
Are they LED ? If so be carefull ..... ;D


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

It would be rude not to have one.

On this occaision I'm not going to be rude, so put me down for 1 2 (one too, not one two for Mr TT's clarity ;D)

ta


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

P4uL ...is that a dozen then ? You doing a group buy inside the group buy ? Â


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

I'll Have one aswell looks good!

Jason


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

I'd like one please


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Wak,

Â£27 quid for a torch??? Can it be used for anything else? Seems rather a lot of money?

Will it double for a gear knob? Â I could justify the expenditure then.

Oh sod the bank manager, just put me down for one and i'll get a loan.

Do we get free batteries?


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Wak

Put me down for one please....

Cheers mate!

Mackem


----------



## GPJ (Apr 15, 2003)

[smiley=bulb2.gif] - Please add me to the list Wak


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Wak,

I still would like one - thks

Rob


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps, page 1 updated

I'm limiting this group buy to 48! as EFX have a limit of 50 on the batches I can order!.

I'm hanging on to 2 in case of a problems and someone needs a quick replacement, once 48 are happy I'll offer the last 2 up.

I've ordered already and will be sending out payment details in IM's later.

sorry to those of you prefering direct transfers but they are a nightmare to track...so Cheques and snail mail prefered.

Cheques are easier to track and collate and I wont be cashing them until I know efx are shipping to me.


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi Wak

If I am not too late, put me down for one.

John


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Jonny !Nicky said I would find you here :-* Do you like guns ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or are you just pleased to see me ? It had to be said ! ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak, count me in for sure.

Clive


----------



## Dumb_Tony (May 9, 2002)

I may be too late but please include me!!

Thanks

Dumb Tony


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

> Or are you just pleased to see me ? It had to be said ! ;D


In your case John, a bit of both ;D  ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I may be too late but please include me!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dumb Tony


Still a few more to go.

If I get 25 more than 48 I can order more but anyone after 48 will be on Standby until we get the numbers. :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stick me down for one Wak


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just spoke to EFX, they will do any amount in the first order over 50 and I'll have to give them a number by Tuesday next week so final numbers by Monday.



after that if anyone wants one we'll have to get another 25 minimum to order a new batch.

Monday Evening (9th) is the cut off for this Group buy.


----------



## Tturks225 (Jun 5, 2003)

Put me down WAK - trust it's not to late........?

T


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Count me in too please 8)

Cheers

ChasTT


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

I'll have one too please Wak
Thanks for your efforts.

Rich


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

Wak,

If it's not tooooo late, I'd love one.

Let me know.

Thanks

Ja


----------



## kimavus (Mar 25, 2003)

hi

put me down for one too

kim


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Wak,

I can see I'm gonna feel very left out if I dont have one of these.

Please put me down for one ;D

Have not read the entire thread, how do you want paying. C.O.D. or readies up front 

Jason


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just sent a rather Clinical Payment IM to everyone registered so far.
Sorry if you know me but 50 odd personal messages would have sent me to a madhouse.....too late. :

Not having envisaged the popularity of this its going to have me and Wakitta  busy with packaging and really gonna piss the local post office off! ;D

anyway....THIS GROUP BUY IS STILL OPEN, I'll continue adding to the list until I send a final production number to EFX.

I expect this to be Tuesday but will post here, you do not have to keep reading all the posts just keep up with page 1.

I will make it very clear when I wont take any more orders.

regards
Wak


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ANOTHER UPDATE:- 
FANTASTIC......EFX sent me a first CUT woohooo!
Is luuuuurrrrrevellyyyyy!! ;D ;D

Come and dribble:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/gbfliklite/dribble/dribble.htm
;D ;D ;D


----------



## rajames (May 15, 2002)

Hi,

Looks very good on your site, please can you add me to the list.

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Cheque is in the post Wak  ;D


----------



## ShaunR (Mar 15, 2003)

Hi Wak,

Please would you add me to the list.

Thanks,

Shaun


----------



## fsr (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Wak,
Better late than never.... can u put me down for one of these luuuvvverely looking torches please.
Thanks 
Frazer


----------



## fsr (Jun 24, 2002)

A bit off topic, but how do i get the picture to automatically appear as opposed to the address. (see previous post) ???
Frazer


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If anyone has changed their mind after seeing the sample below please let me know by tomorrow.

http://www.wak-tt.com/gbfliklite/dribble/dribble.htm

no problem if you dont want one anymore, please let me know by asap, tomorrow at the latest.

Please check page 1 to make sure you are listed as well.


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Hi Wak,
Please put me down for one.
Thanks 
Pete


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Payment IM's have been sent to everybody listed so far.....let me know if you havent received anything!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Wak,

After seeing those pics, I am just going to have to have one - please add me to the list.

Many thanks.

Moley


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Please add me to the list ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey its Morgan ! Where have you been matey ? ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Go on then, i'll take one off you hands if its not too late ;D
Jonah


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

They dont see round corners Rob ! ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks so cool.
One for me too please.
Thanks for organising the group buy.
mayur


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Had a play with one over the weekend, must say they are amazingly bright...WHITE light !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

General thanks to everyone sending cheques....too many IM's to respond to all of you.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

....THIS GROUP BUY IS CLOSED,

sending numbers to EFX tomorrow.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

They have been Ordered

many thanks to those that have ackowledged and sent cheques....

still plenty to come.

I'll update the list on Page 1 as I recieve them..


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Posted today along with TTOC mebership,burliegh ticket and headlight lense( dont ask  )
Not all to u Wak by theway but if u do get a headlight lense let me know or for that matter my TTOC memebrship ;D
Jonah


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Will be in the post tomorrow, been out and about a lot searching for an A6 barge-mobile


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just popped it in the red box a minute ago !

(Have sent the cheque as well ! ;D)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Page 1 paid list updated.....12 received today!
regards
Wak


----------



## marttin (May 31, 2002)

Mine went out yesterday


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Page 1 paid list updated.....10 received today! 
regards 
Wak


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Mine went out yesterday


Just look at that yummy black baseball ! ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Page 1 paid list updated.....11 received today! 33 so far!
regards 
Wak


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

4 more arrived today.please keep em coming, 37 total!

Who's left:-
3.NeilG
5.OuttKast
6.Love_iTT
9.Sim
13.vlastan
14.MBHatton
16.Robbie(email)
17.Himpe (IM) to be decided.
18.Pete D
21.Beepcake
34.JasonC
36.Satt_Nav
37.TT500
39.TToxin
48.taylorj6
49.kimavus
55.Itex_TTR


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

4 more arrived today.please keep em coming, 41 total!

Who's left:-
3.NeilG
5.OuttKast
6.Love_iTT
9.Sim
13.vlastan
14.MBHatton
16.Robbie(email)
17.Himpe (IM) to be decided.
21.Beepcake
34.JasonC
37.TT500
48.taylorj6
49.kimavus


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

What does IHUD mean ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> What does IHUD mean Â ???


I'll hunt U down! Â  ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

1 more arrived today.please keep em coming, 42 total!

Who's left:- 
3.NeilG 
5.OuttKast 
6.Love_iTT (delayed, reseved)
9.Sim 
13.vlastan (get well soon, yours is reserved)
14.MBHatton 
16.Robbie(email) 
17.Himpe (IM) (changed mind)
21.Beepcake 
34.JasonC 
37.TT500 
49.kimavus


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Is it too late to get one? (sorry, couldn't face reading ten pages of threads!)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Is it too late to get one? (sorry, couldn't face reading ten pages of threads!)


Just read page 1.  ;D

HIMPE has pulled out so you can have his if you want send me an IM if you are still interested.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

1 more arrived today.please keep em coming, 43 total!

Who's left:- 
3.NeilG 
5.OuttKast 
6.Love_iTT (delayed, reseved) 
9.Sim 
13.vlastan (get well soon, yours is reserved) 
14.MBHatton 
16.Robbie(email) 
17.Himpe (IM) (changed mind, Wendi?) 
21.Beepcake 
34.JasonC 
37.TT500


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Come on guys pay up! You would not want to be the last guy on the list now. (Exceptions noted).

Any update on delivery times Wak or can I assume that this will be after everyone has paid.

Cheers,
(Impatient) Scotty


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Come on guys pay up! Â You would not want to be the last guy on the list now. Â (Exceptions noted).
> 
> Any update on delivery times Wak or can I assume that this will be after everyone has paid.
> 
> ...


Page 1 has been updated....they are in my house...we begin typing up addresses and slotting into envelopes (well shoving into jiffy bags) tonight! but give us till next week to get them all out of the door. Â :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Just selotape my cheque to the parcel, thats got my address on it already.

;D


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Has my cheque not arrived yet ???


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Wak, remember my IM from last week, if there is another spare I will have it.

Craig


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Has my cheque not arrived yet Â ???


Check your bank for encashment, but I dont believe its arrived but I aint perfect....when I go through all the addresses I'll look out for you.

Sammers, IM to follow!

Sorry Chaps, I had a visitor and a leak in the roof which I'm about to go and carry on fixing.. so could not do any parcels today.....will definitely do them tomorrow! :-/ :-/ please dont be mad! :'(


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Wak you have an IM!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak you have an IM! Â


IM'd you back. ;D


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Cheers WAK & WAKITTA it's just arrived :

Absolutely brilliant, and Sooo bright, even in daylight it's making people blink accross the office.

Palm's a bit sore from perfecting the technique (oh er missus :-*), but that's no prob.

The day seems to have started well, I've just got an enquiry for around $350 000 of stuff for the US Navy. ;D ;D ;D... has to be installed in Pearl Harbour....anyone fancy a trip to Hawaii??  

Thanks again for organising it all,

Cheers for now

ChasTT


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Wak,

Mine arrived today. Its great (as expected !)

Many thanks for all you effort, it is appreciated.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## GPJ (Apr 15, 2003)

WOW!!
It's fntastic... think I'll have to add it to my sig 8)
Many thanks for your time and effort WAK.
Gav


----------



## ShaunR (Mar 15, 2003)

Mines arrived!! Fantastic as expected. Many thanks Wak (& Wakitta!) for organising ;D

Cheers,

Shaun


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mine arrived this morning - very pleased, a top piece of kit! Thanks Wak ;D


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Wak, Just got back from a week in Harrogate at a conference and opened my big parcel. Apart from the tin being dented beyond recognition, torch soooo cool. Thanks for doing this mate.
Andy


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak, Just got back from a week in Harrogate at a conference and opened my big parcel. Apart from the tin being dented beyond recognition, torch soooo cool. Â Thanks for doing this mate.
> Andy


Royal mail....blame the queen! 

do you want a new tin?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

THANK YOU ;D ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Absolute quality piece of kit ;D

Cheers Wak [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif]

Thanks

Jason


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Wak,

Another BIG THANK YOU - arrived today safe and sound.

Once I'd levered out the batteries  got it going splendidly - the OFF bit took a bit of testing for technique ;D

Appreciate your time and effort on this Wak - did you get the kids to lick all the stamps ;D

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just one thing...... my "TT" is upside down :-/


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Or is it a left handed one ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Or is it a left handed one ???


They are all like that! check the design! Its so you can keep your right hand free for holding your .....!  ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Got mine too but the only thing is the LEDs are at the wrong end!



thanks WAK ;D


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Got mine too today Wak!

Cheers mate [smiley=dude.gif]

Just need to try and hit the missus on the head now to switch it off. That'd be cool!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Got mine too today Wak!
> 
> Cheers mate Â [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Just need to try and hit the missus on the head now to switch it off. Â That'd be cool!


LOL! ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Moderators can you stick this back up please...it aint finished yet! I'll give you a shout to remove it probably another week would do!
:-/

Who's left:- 
6.Love_iTT (delayed, reseved) Do you still want it?

Everyone below....I assume you no longer want it as I have not heard from you.

9.Sim 
14.MBHatton 
16.Robbie(email) 
34.JasonC 
37.TT500


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Wak. Mine arrived on Friday.
Pretty cool!


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

> Moderators can you stick this back up please...it aint finished yet! I'll give you a shout to remove it probably another week would do!
> :-/
> 
> Who's left:- Â
> ...


Wak,

I missed the original group buy if any of the above have changed there minds, I'll have it instead?

Let me know

Ade


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Wakster
don't worry about the dented tin - not a problem. i laughed for hours watching the purple family try and figure out how to turn it on. ;D

Andy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Wak, its a wonderfully solid piece of kit, still looking for an easy place to display it in the roadster, yes the glovebox is ok but I would like to have it on show like the Coupes can


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak, picked mine up from the sorting office today having been away for the weekend - nice ;D

Cheers, Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Thanks Wak, its a wonderfully solid piece of kit, still looking for an easy place to display it in the roadster, yes the glovebox is ok but I would like to have it on show like the Coupes can Â


Where do the coupes display it then?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Where do the coupes display it then?


http://www.wak-tt.com/gbfliklite/dribble/dribble.htm 


Ade I'll let you know as a few have emailed me now.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The roadsters don't have this space here? What is this space used for?

Also aren't you afraid that someone may break in your TT just to get the flashlight on display?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Also aren't you afraid that someone may break in your TT just to get the flashlight on display?


Does it look like a flashlight?  ;D


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

> Ade I'll let you know as a few have emailed me now.


Wak,

Cheers, I eagerly await your reply.

Ade


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It may not look like a flashlight...but it definitely looks very shiny and expensive.

Someone may try to break the window to get it as he/she may think it is sterling silver and very expensive.

I will keep mine hidden as anything on display will attract attention. :-/


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Arrived this morning, had to get out of bed to answer the door, but apart from that it's great 

Cheers


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mine came today too.

...and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it smells of feminine perfume. So I guess it was Mrs Wak that prepared it for me with care!

Many thanks Mrs Wak...you are a lovely lady!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

If anyone has trouble finding spare batteries btw, 7 day shop sell them. I've not done any price comparissons, but they don't cost much 

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product ... ts_id=6890


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Arrived at work to find mine today.

Thanks Wak 

Also noticed the perfume - a nice touch.

Gren


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

Got it at the weekend.
It's pretty cool looking

Cheers Wak
Pete


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Mine came today too.
> 
> ...and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it smells of feminine perfume. So I guess it was Mrs Wak that prepared it for me with care!
> 
> Many thanks Mrs Wak...you are a lovely lady! Â


PERVERT


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Mine came today too.
> 
> ...and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it smells of feminine perfume. So I guess it was Mrs Wak that prepared it for me with care!
> 
> Many thanks Mrs Wak...you are a lovely lady! Â


No, I think its just the foam lining the tin that smells nice.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Everyone else below....has lost their torch, they are no longer reserved for you.

16.Robbie(email) Â Â 
34.JasonC Â Â 
37.TT500

:-/


----------



## JamieGB (Mar 14, 2003)

Finally got mine after number 1 son was despatched to post office where it was resting prior to possible return to Wakland. Looks great and love the dazzling hint-of-blue LED light ;D ;D ;D

Number 1 son now has expensive looking tin minus scented torch-shaped foam lining with this week's pocket money in it!

Cheers Wak


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

Wak,

Read your IM's,

Ade


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

I'm using mine right now to delve into the darkest depts of my PC case to find out why the ?!&*^$Â£ thing keeps crashing when it's been perfectly fine since I built it, two years ago. When I've finished, the torch will take its rightful place in the centre console pocket...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Got mine today Wak, great piece of kit. Thanks for all the effort.

Graham


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sim, Ade...cheques arrived.

Wendi, posting this week for you.


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Went to collect TT today, & I had left the flicklight in the car.

The techs must have been playing with it 

Cause it had oily fingerprints on & they had unscrewed it to turn it off !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL "Techs" Ha ha ha ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Went to collect TT today, & I had left the flicklight in the car.
> 
> The techs must have been playing with it Â
> 
> Cause it had oily fingerprints on & they had unscrewed it to turn it off !


They probably put it in the slot by the handbrake and had competitions to see who could accelerate or brake hard enough to turn it on or off.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I went into our local "style" shop which sells the Fliklite (no logo of course). I asked how much it was - Â£39.99  ... but they had a sale and there was 30% off - so Â£27 ish - I think Wak has done really well with this group buy - well done mate.

Moley


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Got mine yesterday...gorgeous!Thanks for sorting one out for me Wak. (Can't believe it's waterproof though as the LEDs aren't covered!)
;D : ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just get in the bath and I will hold it for you ! :


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)




----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

John,

Is that sort of smut allowable on your new forum?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John is a pervert!

And to satisfy his pervesion he has to come to our forum, as Wak won't accept it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok then

BEEP! 
Thats better ! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS Wendi rather liked the idea of me holding her Fliklite ! :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*chuckle*

Wak's language on here is the same as everyone elses..... "Fook" is ok to say apparently, but not the properly spelled version..... (as if it makes a difference!) Shit, Crap etc all fine too on any forum....

Makes you wonder how strongly his new forum is moderated...

*lol*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Tim,
See ya at Burghley mate .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Moderators......please unstick this thread!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No its starting to become part of life now, would really miss this thread. 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BTTT 8)


----------

